# What do you carry when you plow with your atv



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

What do you guys carry when you Plow with your atv. Hi I carry a shovel some straps and a bunch of tools just in case I will probably carry a spreader also here are some pics on my atv 
Ryan


----------



## silvy294 (Jul 31, 2010)

small shovel, a pile of cds, gas money, sometimes a snack, some cable swags and crimper sometimes a friend, ect....


----------



## Goodwinlawns (Nov 25, 2013)

tire chains for atv, tools, spare skid shoes, couple 8ft pieces of syn rope, gas, gloves, thermist, snacks, hand and boot warmers, snow blower, pallet of salt for spreader that's on the bike,4-5 different types of shovels, tow straps, tie downs, and cones.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tools, shovel, and sometimes salt.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

AtvPlowboy;1645453 said:


> What do you guys carry when you Plow with your atv. Hi I carry a shovel some straps and a bunch of tools just in case I will probably carry a spreader also here are some pics on my atv
> Ryan


Hey ATVPlowboy,

How long can you plow with your atv ? You must get really cold on that thing, or does the engine keep you warm ?

I like the idea that you have lights on your plow atv, as i wouldn't be able to see you plowing driveways without it. Headlights on there as well ?

Safety first... Thumbs Up


----------



## sm04257 (Dec 19, 2009)

i carry a shovel, tow strap, and some pliars and screwdrivers


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

a shovel, some zip ties for if I blow out a cross chain that I can tie the ends back and limp home.

ratchet strap if I have to tie the blade up. in ten years haven't had to tie up the blade yet.

did 3 years with winch lift and last 7 years with Mibar lift system.


----------

